# First Bobber of 21



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Man been a rough year snow wise in the northwoods. We have ran a few and passed shotgunning them when we could have easily killed them. Last saturday found a good track and put down Red and Whity they trailed out and split for a long time with Whity pushing hard top the north and Red east. Pretty soon Red starting cutting ground to Whity and they hit a road cold trailing a yote. I pulled them at the road and drove back down where they had split as I figured one had the cat others had the yote. It was 218 yards in so I walked in with Red and found where he had split off on the cat. I put him back on the cat and he trailed north hard crossing the same road but this time 175 yards east of the yotes and sure enough he was on the cat and moving the track good. Cousin put Whity back in and they jumped the cat about 300 yards later and were moving good. Cat was running tight circles on the creek before they finaally started to catch him on the ground. I was 800 yards from them and let Bailey out and started walking. As soon as she could hear them baying good she cut to them. The cat made a hard tight circle after she arrived at the bayup and went under some over handing brush. My cousin Jon who had never killed a cat walked in and shot him with his .22 pistol a real nice 31lb Tom.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great cat, Congrats guys!


----------

